# bootcamp CD drivers



## FRZ.one (16 Août 2006)

Salut,
Bootcamp ne me propose pas de créer le CD de drivers pour windows, il me met le logiciels a jours et c'est tout.
comment créer ce fameux CD de driverss ??

Merci

Au fait c'est une mise a jour que je fais, direct du fichier telechargé sur mon DD


----------



## gilol (16 Août 2006)

Bonsoir, pas besoin de graver une galette pour rien, Tu vas dans application, utilitaire, clique droit sur assistant bootcamp"afficher le contenu du paquet", contents, ressources, disque image.dmg, ca te monte un disque virtuel "macintoshdrivers".

 Tu l'ouvre et tu prend le dossier "intall macintosh drivers .....exe" soit sur une clés USB soit tu le met direct dans ton disque windows (si il est en fat32, soit avec un DD ext


----------



## Bigbenr (16 Août 2006)

FRZ.one a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est une mise a jour que je fais, direct du fichier telechargé sur mon DD



Je crois comprendre: tu as ouvert le package (.pkg) et installé la dernière version de Boot Camp. Après il faut aller dans les utilitaires, là où a été installé l'application boot camp. Tu le lance, et là il te demandera un CD à graver etc...


----------



## FRZ.one (17 Août 2006)

super merci ca marche !!

@ bientot


----------



## jchanal (10 Février 2008)

Salut, moi je n'ai pas le fichier disque image.dmg

comment dois je faire ?

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Février 2008)

Lire la FAQ en haut de ce forum.


----------



## eurocky (13 Février 2008)

Hey moi aussi j'ai ce pb.

L'assistant Bootcamp ne me propose pas de graver un CD de gestionnaire macintosh. J'ai cherché dans le repertoire qu'indiquait gilol et pas de disque image.dmg.

De plus je suis miro je ne trouve pas la FAQ dans ce site. Pouvez vous me donner le lien.

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Tarul (14 Février 2008)

eurocky a dit:


> Hey moi aussi j'ai ce pb.
> 
> L'assistant Bootcamp ne me propose pas de graver un CD de gestionnaire macintosh. J'ai cherché dans le repertoire qu'indiquait gilol et pas de disque image.dmg.
> 
> ...




Les drivers bootcamp se trouvent sur le cd d'installation de Léopard.


----------



## eurocky (18 Février 2008)

MERCi A TOI TARUL


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Février 2008)

La FAQ est parmi les sujets épinglés, en haut de ce forum. La réponse est dans la dernière ligne en rouge. On ferme.


----------

